# MTF Swap Question



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

So i am about to ordering some of the lovely Amsoil Syncromesh MTF to swap out the not-so-great GM MTF. Not being a huge gearhead (and not having ramps/jacks of my own) i was planning on having the garage put it in for me at my next oil change in a few hundred miles. However when i called to see if they would do that, they said they do, but not for Cruzes because they have a 'sealed transmission'. What exactly does that mean and why can't they do it? I read the DIY MTF change, so why can't a garage do it? Infringment of some sort? Input?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> So i am about to ordering some of the lovely Amsoil Syncromesh MTF to swap out the not-so-great GM MTF. Not being a huge gearhead (and not having ramps/jacks of my own) i was planning on having the garage put it in for me at my next oil change in a few hundred miles. However when i called to see if they would do that, they said they do, but not for Cruzes because they have a 'sealed transmission'. What exactly does that mean and why can't they do it? I read the DIY MTF change, so why can't a garage do it? Infringment of some sort? Input?


They are being idiots and are making up excuses because they've never performed the service on that vehicle. I'd recommend a different shop. This M32 is not all that different from other manual transmissions. It's a torx bolt on the top and another bolt on the side. Quite a simple procedure, as you saw from the DIY. 

Or you could just print out the DIY and show it to them, but at that point I'd be going back to my recommendation of finding a different shop.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

What Xtreme said. It's an easy job that any shop should be able to do in 30-40 mins.

Is the M32 considered a sealed trans? I'd say not since it's easly serviced and has a drain, level, and fill plugs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> What Xtreme said. It's an easy job that any shop should be able to do in 30-40 mins.
> 
> Is the M32 considered a sealed trans? I'd say not since it's easly serviced and has a drain, level, and fill plugs.


I think these days, "sealed" refers to the absence of a dipstick.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Heh heh,
If it was 'sealed' it wouldn't have a published fluid change interval......is this a dealer or a independent repair shop?

Rob


----------

